# Favorite first person shooter?



## slaughter in the vatican (Nov 25, 2008)

Do you have one? Mine is definitely Quake I, followed by either Counter Strike or Quake III, then Doom.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Goldeneye- Nintendo 64.


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

Non-realistic Versus: Unreal Tournament
Non-realistic Single: Bioshock
Realistic Versus: Counter Strike: Source/Call of Duty 4
Zombie Co-op: Killing Floor(L4D is ok too)


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

Call Of Duty, Killzone 2, Battlefield....


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

The original Call of Duty.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

Battlefield 2 and Rainbow Six: Raven Shield


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Medal of Honor: Allied Assult. I owned at that game.


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)

JayDontCareEh said:


> Goldeneye- Nintendo 64.


Goldeneye is a classic but my favorite shooter game
is Call of Duty. :yes


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Operation Flashpoint and ARMA... so many hours spent online on those...

For arcade type shooters it would have to be Quake 3 Arena, that was my first online game and I played it on the Dreamcast. So many memories.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Mobile Forces. It wasn't too popular and the multiplayer was full of lag, but it was fun


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I'd have to say counter strike. AvP was good, Unreal tournament was a lot of fun, but cs is the only one I still play occasionally.


----------



## rincewind (Sep 7, 2009)

Team Fortress Classic


----------



## c0ry (Jan 24, 2009)

As of late, Borderlands has been a blast. The Halo series is of course classic and great. But my favorite FPS of all time would have to be Call of Duty 2--the invasion of Normandy at Pointe du Hoc mission was absolutely amazing.


----------



## xerwb2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm going to go with Counter-Strike: Source. Used to play Quake III, but I prefer the relative realism of CSS. Don't really play it anymore though - my computer ran it at 10fps XD.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Only fps I really played for longer than a month was CS. I did like halo though, and I find borderlands fun.


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

Left 4 Dead, Halo.


----------



## glarmph (May 21, 2009)

Bioshock


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

thepretender said:


> Operation Flashpoint and ARMA... so many hours spent online on those...


Flashpoint was spectacular, despite its many, many flaws.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)

Perfect dark -n64


----------



## Kush (Nov 29, 2008)

i got some store credit 4 blockbuster so i rented borderlands, its fun but i hate games that make u level up and **** , i just wanna play the game when i want 2 not hav 2 play hours and hours 2 b good


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Deus EX(original)
System Shock 2
Thief 1,2 and 3
Doom 1 and 2
Prey
Tron 2.0
Jedi Knight: Jedi Outcast
Aliens vs Predator 2
S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Shadow of Chernobyl
Clive Barker's Undying
Metroid Prime


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

My favorites were Doom and Duke Nukem 3D. I don't think I've played many FPS since the late 90s unless the Metroid Prime and the Resident Evil games count.


----------



## slaughter in the vatican (Nov 25, 2008)

Ah, Duke Nukem 3D. I had forgotten about that one. Certainly brings back a lot of good memories.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

half life...how come no one else mentioned it?


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

Counter-Strike. 1.0 -> 2.0 (css) 9yrs of gaming, that's how I roll baby!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Unreal Tournament '99 & UT 2k4


----------



## cabos (Aug 6, 2009)

inna sense said:


> half life...how come no one else mentioned it?


Ditto.
Half-Life 2: Episode 2 in particular.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> Unreal Tournament '99 & UT 2k4


This. And I'd have to throw in Quake and Quake 3 Arena.


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

The Chronicles of Riddick: Escape from Butch Bay :b


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

prob golden eye!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Half-Life 1 & 2 + Episodes
Doom 3
Battlefield 1943
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 (mostly for multiplayer)
Perfect Dark & GoldenEye (N64)

fyi, my gamertag: "Phoenix BSD"


----------



## anonymo (Sep 11, 2009)

Goldeneye was the stuff back in the day! Now that the new Call of Duty is out, it ranks pretty high on my list.


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

Logan X said:


> S.t.a.l.k.e.r: Shadow of Chernobyl


Can't believe I forgot that, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. with the Oblivion Lost mod is one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## Oneiros (Oct 18, 2009)

knuckles17 said:


> prob golden eye!


OMG yes! As soon as I saw this thread, I thought... GOLDENEYE N64! That game was epic, the best for it's time. I remember the first time I played it at the local BIG W. And the subsequent hours of fun, playing my cousin at multiplayer... we were both epic campers, and would do proxy mines on facility... just camp it out for ages until one person got bored enough to try and get past the other's minefield with the m16... and yeah, they always failed. lol.

as for newer ones, unreal tourney was pretty cool, as are counterstrike and call of duty.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

thief games, halo trilogy, half life 2 and the episodes, call of duty 2, 4, and world at war; and probably modern warfare 2 (haven't played it long enough to be sure). I'll also go with Doom (it's STILL a lot of fun to play).

As for my favorite, it's a tie between Halo CE, Call of Duty 4, and Half Life 2.


----------



## Cait Sith (Apr 24, 2009)

TimeSplitters was fun.


----------



## Fuzzy Logic (Sep 16, 2009)

Half-life 2 is my favourite. As a game it is not that spectacular but as a piece of art it is an amazingly well crafted experience. Gameplay wise I used to play a lot of Halo but not so much any more.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

I used to play CS at a competative level. Can't say I really feel that it's such a good game overall but all the competitions and bootcamps were great fun. I'm a competitive person. The Modern Warfare games' SP are pretty fun.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

modern warefare 2 is my favorite now.

Classics that I will never forget will be goldeneye and perfect dark, back in the n64 days.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

thepretender said:


> Can't believe I forgot that, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. with the Oblivion Lost mod is one of my favorite games of all time.


Oblivion Lost is amazing.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

System Shock 2.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Call of Duty Black Ops and Battlefield 3.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I spent the most time playing Goldeneye on N64, countless hours on the multiplayer when I was in high school. I spent a lot of time on the first Halo as well, beat it on Legendary difficulty when it first came out. When I was a really young kid I had the first Wolfenstein and Doom games for Atari Jaguar and I played those quite a bit as well.


----------



## VinBZ (Nov 2, 2013)

Timesplitters 2 is an old favourite of mine that I've spent a ton of time playing.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Bioshock or Borderlands. Not sure.

Gotham City Imposters was a fun *** little game, too.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Goldeneye and Perfect Dark. Nothing has ever surpassed those games for me. I still play them to this day and I've put over 100 hours into Perfect Dark. It'll be interesting to see in 10 years which games are celebrated and which are forgotten. :b


----------



## Unnecessary (Nov 16, 2013)

Turok 1 & 2 for N64.


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

Half-Life and Deus Ex.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Single Player:
Deus Ex: HR (if it classifies)
Bioshock 1 & 2

Multiplayer:
Bad Company 2
CS:GO


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

The Bioshock series are my favourite by far.
I also enjoy Borderlands, and I used to enjoy Call of Duty online back in the day (Modern Warfare 2 and Black Ops), though I've grown pretty bored of the multiplayer-FPS genre this past year.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

System Shock 2
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Blood
Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 (multiplayer)


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Half Life 2.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> Half Life 2.


Still waiting for Episode 3 that will never happen


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

No Limit said:


> Still waiting for Episode 3 that will never happen


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

The original Wolfenstein 3D (still play it from time to time on my PSP) and Return to Castle Wolfentsein.


----------



## MuckyMuck (Oct 15, 2013)

Bioshock 1
Borderlands 2
Resistance 3 (underrated)
Metro games.
Of Course Half-Life 2.


----------



## somesortof (Dec 28, 2012)

The Coolest said:


> Single Player:
> Deus Ex: HR (if it classifies)
> Bioshock 1 & 2
> 
> ...


do you still play cs go? cause im playing daily, we could play together if you want?

add me: Kant Logic


----------



## Makiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Battlefield 2, only game I've ever played competitively. 
Only FPS game I play now is CS:GO.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

somesortof said:


> do you still play cs go? cause im playing daily, we could play together if you want?
> 
> add me: Kant Logic


Another CS:GO fan eh? That's awesome  I don't play anymore though.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Does Bioshock count? It's not the shooter elements in Bioshock that draw me in, naturally, but it _is_ an FPS...just one with an engrossing story.

If not, then Half Life 2 and Halo 2. Halo's second installment was the best of the series, IMO.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sober Comedian said:


> How would it not? Bioshock is awesome.


Some gamers slot Bioshock into the RPG realm, I've seen, even though there's not really any RPG elements that I can tell. I guess it's 'cuz it's story driven and whatnot (kinda like Last of Us, which I call a third-person shooter, but some call an RPG...even though the traditional RPG elements are lacking...)


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Lol, know nothing about real games. What an elitist attitude.


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

Halo: Reach and ARMA 2.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Borderlands 2 all the way, my all time favorite game.

Left 4 Dead 2 as well, i've had so many good times playing this game with friends and forum members.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

VinBZ said:


> Timesplitters 2 is an old favourite of mine that I've spent a ton of time playing.


I can't believe how happy me and my friends were playing this game on a tiny TV with only a quarter of the screen each when we were young.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

my favorite FPS is still Quake.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

GoldenEye 007 or TimeSplitters 2.

They were good times.

Borderlands 2 if going for something recent.


----------



## earthlynostalgia (Nov 5, 2013)

Counter Strike


----------



## nooneknowsmyname (Feb 4, 2013)

TF2 and CS:GO.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Dark Forces and S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat.


----------

